# dog getting hiccups every morning...



## storm22 (Jan 11, 2009)

without fail, she's a staffy about 4 years old very healthy etc does any one else have a dog who gets the hiccups every day?!


----------



## Queen&MadamX (Apr 18, 2008)

yea i have a jack x and she gets them most days can be random tho happy n healthy in every other way..


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Could be nothing but _can _indicate bowel / digestion problems so probably worth getting checked out.


----------



## storm22 (Jan 11, 2009)

vet has seen her and declared no problems


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

storm22 said:


> vet has seen her and declared no problems


Then you can have a guilt free giggle at her every morning!


----------



## storm22 (Jan 11, 2009)

oh trust me i do! it tends to be in between her running therough rooms like a nutter and falling over trying to grab her tail, 
in fact its the way that she sits there with her ears cocked at me whilst doing said hiccuping has me in stitches:lol2:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

storm22 said:


> oh trust me i do! it tends to be in between her running therough rooms like a nutter and falling over trying to grab her tail,
> in fact its the way that she sits there with her ears cocked at me whilst doing said hiccuping has me in stitches:lol2:


 :lolsign: video?!


----------



## storm22 (Jan 11, 2009)

i'll see if i can borrow a camera or try and get it on my phone then borrow a lead to transfer it, for a staff she's got fairly big ears and when she cocks them they dont dit quite level giving the comedy look.... i'll see what i can do, so much for being a grown up at 4, in fact she does 'the worm' and break dances on her head too.... took her to the vet thinking fleas or ear probs etc they just said its her funny turns... gotta love a 'mature' dog eh


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

does she gulp her food?


----------



## storm22 (Jan 11, 2009)

nope not at all, a very dainty feeder in fact,she gets fed in the evening and the hiccups come in the morning


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

does she rush her food down?


sorry just saw u had replied to a similar question


----------

